# rw4 dead



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

woke up this morning and one of my jebao rw4 was not spinning. Took it apart and cleaned it but nothin. sent an email to reefsupplies.ca where I got it, so waiting to hear back. been less than a year ( got it on the 24 of jan). don't know if warranted, cant find any warranty info on them. maybe I'm SOL...hope not! maybe you do get what you pay for


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hate to potentially rub salt  in your wound but so many of these units have been reported as failed 
Made in China still doesn't mean quality IMO


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I have an RW8 running strong over a year, mind you i'm running it with a 12v power supply and not the 24v included with it


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a RW4 but I don't expect it to last. I had a jebao DC pump which failed on me after about a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

buy a MP10. You'll understand why when you put it in your tank.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine had also died. I bought a replacement motor for it though (just the magnet motor part with the cord attached to it).


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

My RW15 also had died and I also just replaced the motor part for $40.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Not gonna lie. These are crap. I ordered mine through Amazon and shipped through pets and ponds. For the money it's alright I suppose and cheaper than a MP10. 

I think I read that pets and ponds is one of the larger suppliers of these pumps and will honour warranty work 

Also, I noticed these appear to be cheaply made and mine out of the box was defective. The control knob is on crooked and doesn't turn smoothly. I'm just too last to go through the whole return process and send it back. Definitely my last Jebao product I'll be purchasing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

I emailed reefsupplies and they were super cool about it. they are sending me a new motor for it. I know they might not be the best built but I refuse to pay 300 for an mp10. someday in the future when I do decide to pry open my wallet I might try tunze tho.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

up and running again! reefsupplies sent me a new motor for it right away and without a problem.


----------

